

Startup looks to re-invent the resume for design students. - exhubit

Our platform will be the umbrella over all design portfolio sites like Behance, Deviant art, Dribble, Linkedin, ect. We will be using our technology to automatically pool all design students projects into a central hub where high profile employers will hire out of. We will be using a dating style platform for employers to match with the perfect students.
======
niico
If design students are in fact designers AND at the same time students, I
belive -as a design student- that they will be capable of designing their own
portfolio and resume that will stand out from the rest. Otherwise how else can
you stand out from the rest?

